# Suwanee Georgia GSD



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

One of my running friends had this GSD show up: 













A male, nicely mannered, seems to want to chase his cats, but otherwise, played with a visiting 12 year old girl very well. This person isn't in a position to keep him, and is looking at taking him to one of the shelters, but he knows that they're all kill shelters. The white bump on his head is an injury, no broken skin. No microchip, no posters all weekend. No info he can find on a missing dog. 

I tried the two shelter links in a recent thread, he says the Canine Pet Rescue only takes owner surrenders. 

Any suggestions? I'd hate to see this dog end up in the shelter and not make it out.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I shared this on my GSD FB group


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh thank you!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah they have to be careful if it's not the owner surrendering, else they may get in legal trouble.

If your friend takes him to the Gwinnett shelter, they'll have the mandatory waiting period for the owner to claim him and after that expires CPR can pull him and rehome him. Just gotta make sure CPR is aware and on board.

I'm having a hard time believing someone isn't really missing this guy? He looks like a purebred working line. 

eta: Just out of curiosity, you're in WA state and your running friend is in GA?




RocketDog said:


> <snipped>
> 
> I tried the two shelter links in a recent thread, he says the Canine Pet Rescue only takes owner surrenders.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd hate to see this dog end up in the shelter and not make it out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aimee...is it this guy?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/343130-found-german-shepherd.html


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yeah they have to be careful if it's not the owner surrendering, else they may get in legal trouble.
> 
> If your friend takes him to the Gwinnett shelter, they'll have the mandatory waiting period for the owner to claim him and after that expires CPR can pull him and rehome him. Just gotta make sure CPR is aware and on board.
> 
> ...


I'm the "friend" of Aimee. We marathon running nutters are a close knit group. 

This critter is growing on me. Ran 2 miles with him this morning which seemed to be about his limit. If I could just cure him from chasing the cats.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Neat, it's a small world!

With an eval by a good trainer you may be able to determine if he will be safe with cats or not...if you want to invest the time and energy into it.

I respect that the cats were there first and you have to think of them, however this *looks* to be a very nice dog, pure bred working line is my semi-educated guess. So the following are just some suggestions for you to mull over.

I can refer you to a trainer if you'd at least like to have him evaluated. If you are interested in having a trainer eval him let me know and I'll PM you contact info.

If you put him in a shelter I'd be more worried about some unsavory characters adopting him before I would worry about him being euth'd.

Canine Pet Rescue is very dedicated, they also know and save working line shepherds and have a very good network with trainers involved in sports and OB. So.....if you decide to put him in the shelter just try to get CPR on board with the knowledge. They know the shelter AC officers and staff at Gwinnett (Carla Brown is a Judge in Gwinnett county) and *probably* would pull him pretty fast.





RVDowning said:


> I'm the "friend" of Aimee. We marathon running nutters are a close knit group.
> 
> This critter is growing on me. Ran 2 miles with him this morning which seemed to be about his limit. If I could just cure him from chasing the cats.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

..also one more thing to mull over, if you keep him he needs to be checked by a vet and tested for heartworms. So...that maybe a problem but the other side of the coin is you may have lucked into a wonderful active companion to run with!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi RV!!!


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

RocketDog said:


> Hi RV!!!


We've gotta stop meeting like this! People will talk.

Thinking of keeping him. (There goes my wallet.) Got stuff to work out, like keeping cat food available for felines but not for canine, how to walk him with my working & running schedule, perhaps hook onto neighbor's fences & find a way for him to access the backyard at will, have play time for him, increase his running stamina, etc, etc, etc.

Sigh.....


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

We are here for you.  <3


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok folks, since you are driving me to the poorhouse and *making* me keep this critter, I need an official name for him. I've always thought a name with two syllables worked better than a name with one for the dog to differentiate.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

RVDowning said:


> Ok folks, since you are driving me to the poorhouse and *making* me keep this critter, I need an official name for him. I've always thought a name with two syllables worked better than a name with one for the dog to differentiate.


You won't regret it. You'll find he will probably quickly increase his running Stamina and become your perfect running partner. Look up Lou castles site for "crittering" to work on the car problem. Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

It's a good thing your not close to me, I'd be sorely tempted to take him, but I'm glad your keeping him!! Well how about Keeper? He looks like a keeper to me


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Bullet.... 
That is what his head looks like had happen


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah, like Roy Rogers.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

I am so glad you are keeping him! I just adopted a gsd mix two months ago - and I have four cats (three indoor, one in and out) - so if you have any questions about cat/dog stuff, feel free to message me  congrats on your new unaplanned addition!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

For a name how about Spyros - winner of first Olympic marathon?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The power of GSD. 

Welcome to the board and our world! 





RVDowning said:


> We've gotta stop meeting like this! People will talk.
> 
> Thinking of keeping him. (There goes my wallet.) Got stuff to work out, like keeping cat food available for felines but not for canine, how to walk him with my working & running schedule, perhaps hook onto neighbor's fences & find a way for him to access the backyard at will, have play time for him, increase his running stamina, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> Sigh.....


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Nike...


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Nike...


Love it!!


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Scarlettsmom said:


> Nike...


Ha! I already have a cat named "Nike." He has white feet. Looks like he is wearing running shoes.

Jayne, the granddaughter of a friend of mine who was there when I first came into contact with the critter is suggesting "Riker." (No idea where she came up with that.)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Out of curiosity... does he have a tattoo?


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

gagsd said:


> Out of curiosity... does he have a tattoo?


Tattoo??? Just the pace band kind for when he is running marathons. Then he can wash it off afterwards. 

It may say Harley Davidson on his bicep under all that hair.

(Seriously, don't have a clue what you are talking about.)


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Some dogs will have a tattoo in their ear. Glad you are keeping him. How about Judah for a name? I'm on the J's today. Judah, Jonah, etc.

Congratulations on your new running partner!


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Some dogs will have a tattoo in their ear. Glad you are keeping him. How about Judah for a name? I'm on the J's today. Judah, Jonah, etc.
> 
> Congratulations on your new running partner!


Next time I have some light I'll take a look.

Don't know how to run with him. My distances are too far for what he can do. My long runs are out and backs, so I can't run just a portion with him, and if I could I wouldn't have any place for him to go until I was finished. Plus much of my running is on a track before work where he is not allowed. (Tomorrow morning will be on a treadmill before work.) So, don't have any really good ideas how to proceed along those lines.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How far are you running right now? 

Could you maybe do doubles, just to acclimate him a little? You'd be surprised how fast they can handle it.


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

RocketDog said:


> How far are you running right now?
> 
> Could you maybe do doubles, just to acclimate him a little? You'd be surprised how fast they can handle it.


I'm just coming off a strained calf muscle (and I have Chicago a week from Sunday. Sigh....) This past Sunday I ran a whopping 1/3 of a mile. No pain, so I did 2 miles with critter yesterday. He was OK with 2 miles, but it was a bit hot and he was starting to drag.

I did three on the treadmill this morning and went out this evening with critter with a view to doing 2 or perhaps 2 & 1/3 if he were up to it. (Place where I'm running has laps that are 1/3 of a mile.)

But, running with him seems to be a suicide mission. I'm actually worried about straining my calf muscle again by tripping over him, or trying to pull him back or to keep him from veering off somewhere else. I think we were both worn out by fighting with one another.

There must be some way to do this because there are some humans alive that have mastered the art of running with a canine. I haven't researched the topic yet. At the moment I'm a bit frustrated.

This topic should obviously be another thread, but perhaps not here but rather in a running forum.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha! It will probably take awhile to get him to heel or not pull against you, but maybe try using a longer leash in the meantime? When I run with Sookie on a shorter leash it is horrible - just awkward, really (we are both clumsy) but running with her on a long leash lets her get ahead of me and then there is no stumbling and tripping and, oh, the bruised shins... I feel your pain, and my running is very limited in comparison to yours! And a longer leash can also allow him to lag behind a bit without being pulled by you once you wear him out


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

By longer leash I mean a long retractable one - which I usually dislike intensely, but I have found that they are good for running


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Sookie said:


> By longer leash I mean a long retractable one - which I usually dislike intensely, but I have found that they are good for running


I was able to do that yesterday since I was off and was able to go to this track in the middle of the day. Essentially no one was there. But the track goes around a Lacrosse field and they were having a game today (kids -- maybe junior high?). Plus there were lots of people on the track and some with dogs. Sigh....

So, even though I had the same retractable leash, I couldn't let it out as much as yesterday. I was keeping him close to my right side (or trying to anyway) because of all the other people.

Where is the Dog Whisperer when I need him?


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Ah, yes, trying to keep the lacrosse team intact. An understandable impulse. I guess it will have to be "heel" then - good luck with that, mwaa haa haa. (We are very bad at "heel" unless it is eating the heels of slippers - I lack consistency in training that one as Sookie is usually off-leash or on the long one). I bet other people will have better ideas


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You probably would be better off training a loose leash heel, especially when running around people other dogs.

Probably best to start this while walking him and then increase speed.

In a nutshell you want to teach your dog the best place in the world is right beside you. I used this method, stop, changing directions suddenly when he started pulling. The dog learns that when he's 'tuning you out' he's suddenly going in the 'wrong' direction. Reward and praise when the dog is beside you, your leg. Dogs are very tuned into our body language. By using this method I find that my dogs move with me with in a more fluid manner staying by my side. 

Take it in stages as shown in this video. Also, I want to emphasize a good trainer who can coach you will reduce the amount of time it takes to accomplish goals with the dog.





 




RVDowning said:


> I was able to do that yesterday since I was off and was able to go to this track in the middle of the day. Essentially no one was there. But the track goes around a Lacrosse field and they were having a game today (kids -- maybe junior high?). Plus there were lots of people on the track and some with dogs. Sigh....
> 
> So, even though I had the same retractable leash, I couldn't let it out as much as yesterday. I was keeping him close to my right side (or trying to anyway) because of all the other people.
> 
> Where is the Dog Whisperer when I need him?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Also to inspire you as to what these dogs are capable of this is a video produced by one of the members of this board.

The first part is Obedience (with precise competition/focused heeling) the second half is protection.

Note how the dog doesn't leave the handlers side when heeling, you can get that (albeit more casual for jogging/running) with the proper training.


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

Just to update on the critter. (Still haven't found a good name.)

He is 3 years old. He needs two lower canine extractions. Will make an appointment for that tomorrow (as well as a teeth cleaning).

No fleas, which puzzles me since he was a stray. He does seem to have itchy skin and may need a bath in something to help relieve that.

Have the neutering scheduled, a full ablation, and of course all shots and a chip.

He is still trying to eat my cats, so am researching what to do about that. I don't like having to imprison them in my walk in closet, large bathroom and bedroom (and the kitty door to the outside) when they have been used to having the run of the house for years. 

I'm looking at some kind of crate training, but I just don't know how successful it will be. I think it is their quick motion that sets him off. I think he would kill them if he could get hold of them. This is my only major drawback. I'm sure I'll be successful with the running/walking thing, but this one worries me.

I tried the prong/pinch collar yesterday. I had been given one by a co-worker who had used them on her Dobermans. But the length was 17 inches and my critter has a 19 inch neck, so I either need to find links or buy a new chain.

I appreciate all the feedback I've been given here. Thanks much!


----------



## RVDowning (Sep 30, 2013)

This is odd. I couldn't find a way to edit my previous message. Isn't editing available?

Anyway, I had just wanted to add that the dog is 88 pounds.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

With time the cats and dog will get along. When I first brought the puppy home, the cat would hide. As time went by, cat came out and dealt with the sniffing and whatever. As long as you are watching the two, things will work out. Now here the dog and cat have accepted each other. They can be lying down in the same room within a foot of each other.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The edit feature times out after X amount of time after submitting your post. I think it's 10 or 15 minutes.

Poor guy needs both lower canines removed? 

As to the cat issues. This dog looks to be a pure bred working line German Shepherd. These dogs are often bred with 'high prey drive'. So yes, the sudden movements of a cat will trigger a response to chase and the dog may become very determined in the chase. Whether he'll bite or not is hard to tell. 

It really depends on the dog but for some it can be trained, for some it will be a combination of training and management and sometimes the management will be necessary for a long time.

I apologize for sounding like a broken record but sometimes these high drive GSDs are a different ball game then other breeds and it sounds like this is your first foray with a German Shepherd?

If you're going to spend the money to get this boy healthy (which is wonderful of you!) I really think you should spend a little money on a trainer too. A trainer that understands this breed can evaluate the prey drive level of the dog, show you how to use tools properly such as the prong collar or an e.collar if necessary and set you and this dog up for success plus keep your cats safe. 

I really hope this will be a successful happy ending for you, the dog and the cats! 





RVDowning said:


> This is odd. I couldn't find a way to edit my previous message. Isn't editing available?
> 
> Anyway, I had just wanted to add that the dog is 88 pounds.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with a trainer too. There are some good websites about learning about prongs, too, I think it's Leerburg? Anyone? The collar must be placed very high on the neck, directly behind the ears too, or it is ineffective. 

He may already be crate trained. My large wire crate was around $90 bucks, I think. It's pretty easy to train them, I think. 

But, a good GSD trainer is the way to go. 

Anyone have any suggestions for his area?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. PM'd RV a trainer recommendation.  

Check your private messages RV and I have one other I can recommend if you are interested.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

RocketDog has a point....this dog may already have been trained. It may have been trained with German commands as well....getting a trainer that knows these dogs can also help quickly determine if the dog has had OB training and/or protection training too.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I run with my dog, too, and what helped me was getting a "hands free" leash; it can be secured around your waist. So far the Flat Out has been great for everything. I tied a couple knots in it to have something to grab onto if Ralphie veers off to try and smell something. My cue phrase for him to focus on the running is "keep moving" so if he looks like his attention is drifting to a tree or anything like that I just give the leash a tug and say "keep moving." He'll only do this a couple of times during the beginning of the run and then he gets it that we're not stopping for a leisurely sniff. If he has more energy than me that day and wants to run faster than I can, he gets a tug with "slow down." These things I had to work on with him, so your new doggie won't likely be the best running buddy ever over night, but be consistent and he'll catch on pretty quick! 

I also recommend a Google search for "train dog to run with you" and you'll get plenty of pointers.

ETA: Do enroll in a basic obedience class (like others have suggested) even if he knows basic commands already. I've said it before and I'll say it again, it's a great way to bond with the dog!


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

I run with my dog as well, he's a 10k runner (6 miles, which is a far as I'm willing to go with him in a single run, I leave him at home for the longer runs). 
The best thing I did was teach him simple commands: forward, left, right, go wide, slow, lights, leave and my favourite 'walk', which I say as 'woooooaaalke'.
It helped ENORMOUSLY with regards worrying about falling over him, and 'forward' is really useful, especially if another dog is approaching directly. Archer- who can be slightly leash reactive to some dogs- is a different dog in the running harness. It's like a work bell goes off in his head. 
I think what you're doing with this guy is wonderful, and I hope he and you have a long and happy partnership together.


----------

